# Important. I need Custom Bags like this!!!!!



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

*Where can I get bags done like this with my own Clothing company on them? Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Custom Bags, Printed Bags and Stock Plastic Bags, Paper Bags, Vinyl Bags, and Soft Sided Bags | Bags On The Net.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Custom Bags, Printed Bags and Stock Plastic Bags, Paper Bags, Vinyl Bags, and Soft Sided Bags | Bags On The Net.


Thanks dude


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No problem. This is also a good place:

Nashville Wraps is a Gift Packaging and Gourmet Gift Basket Supplies Wholesale Resource


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> No problem. This is also a good place:
> 
> Nashville Wraps is a Gift Packaging and Gourmet Gift Basket Supplies Wholesale Resource


Thanks man you rock like a rockstar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

*Finally!!!!!!!!!! I got my shirts screenprinted** now only thing left is this. Does anybody know how to print on bags to make it look like **that????*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

See the places Greg linked you to above.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Rodney said:


> See the places Greg linked you to above.


They print on different bags. Is there anyway i could just do it by myself then?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

These won't work for you?:
http://www.bagsonthenet.com/store/home.php?cat=7
http://www.bagsonthenet.com/store/home.php?cat=20
Gusseted Poly Bags :: Plastic Bags :: Bags On The Net | Custom and Stock Plastic, Paper, Vinyl, and Soft Sided Bags.

One of these types should fit your needs.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> These won't work for you?:
> http://www.bagsonthenet.com/store/home.php?cat=7
> Polypropylene ("PP") :: Plastic Bags :: Bags On The Net | Custom and Stock Plastic, Paper, Vinyl, and Soft Sided Bags.
> Gusseted Poly Bags :: Plastic Bags :: Bags On The Net | Custom and Stock Plastic, Paper, Vinyl, and Soft Sided Bags.
> ...


Thanks greg but I already have the bags at home. I just need to know how to print on them.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I would imagine that they would use a printing plate. Surely you couldn't screen print this....

- Plastisol curing would melt the bag 
- Water base would run on the plastic???

I'd just stick with getting another company to print for you, unless you have the ability to print with plates.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's probably best.

Surely the bags didn't cost much, and you could find another use for them.

I wasn't aware that you already had the bags.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

young Robb said:


> Thanks greg but I already have the bags at home. I just need to know how to print on them.


If you have screenprinting equipment then it's just a matter of using the correct ink, screen, double check your emulsion and blockout to make sure they are compatible and then print your bags. Contact Nazdar for an ink recommendation. Or you could order stickers, or send them out to a local print shop to be printed.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

wormil said:


> If you have screenprinting equipment then it's just a matter of using the correct ink, screen, double check your emulsion and blockout to make sure they are compatible and then print your bags. Contact Nazdar for an ink recommendation. Or you could order stickers, or send them out to a local print shop to be printed.


Hmmmm I like the sticker idea. I also heard about a vinyl method but not sure how that works.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Yeah, that's probably best.
> 
> Surely the bags didn't cost much, and you could find another use for them.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you already had the bags.


Yeah the bags were $5.00 for 60 so your right. I just thought I could do it myself so I can start selling stuff already.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links greg.

Thanks.


----------

